# Average number of riders per hour



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm curious as to how many riders per hour drivers are averaging in other cities.

In Seattle on Friday and Saturday's driving from around 3:30 PM until 11:00 PM I average 2.5 rides per hour. We can get some really long ETAs, the distances between hot areas in Seattle can be a 15 minute ride in good traffic or 30 minutes + at rush hour. The airport is a good 20 minutes from downtown and changes are you deadhead back to Seattle, average fare from downtown to airport is $40 (UberX).

It would be interesting to see what other drivers are finding with the number of rides you can turn an hour when busy.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Here are some statistics from a UBER Black in Sydney - on a very good 8/10 night.

Total take UBER take = $720.00 (-10% GST & -20% Uber) = $518.00, 13 Uber Jobs
3 x private jobs = $310.00
380kms 60l LPG =15.7 l/100km (14.9MPG US) $49.00
Less Tolls approx $30.00
9 hours total - 30 mins break
$88.00 p/hr before Tax 

If only I could run a diesel Ford Mondeo in Uber then my Fuel costs would be slashed. Or maybe I just have a lead foot! 

State Licence works out close to $1.00 p/hr (24 hrs) on 342 days a year. Insurance ain't cheap, life ain't cheap in Sydney for that fact!


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I get between 2 and 3 passengers an hour average. I don't make $80+ an hour!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

zaner said:


> I get between 2 and 3 passengers an hour average. I don't make $80+ an hour!


Yes it seems we get a much higher average fare - but it ain't comparing apples with apples. The Aussie dollar being less and costs being higher..


----------

